# Met ripjack13 yesterday



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 15, 2021)

Yesterday I met up with @ripjack13 in Winsted, Connecticut. I don't have any pictures as my 1 3/4 thumbs wont let me reach the shutter release button on my phone. Boy, I loved the old gadgets like tripods and cable releases used back in the day.

Anyway, meeting Marck a pleasure. I wish I lived closer cuz I could see me becoming friends with him. He is very nice guy and I'm glad we could meet even though it was a short visit at a Dairy Queen. Thanks, Marc. Post that picture you took yesterday. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 12 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2021)

I agree. Very cool to meet up with a fellow wb member. 
Lots of good stories were shared. I enjoyed meeting you Jerry. 
I got a decent amount of wood at my house and Jerry added to my stash. And I got some wood for @duncsuss too. So the next meet up is with Duncan hopefully soon!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 15, 2021)

Friendly stranger: "So, tell me Jerry, what do you do?"
Jerry: "I drive all over the US in my beat up pick-up, with a load of dead wood I picked up in the desert. Then I trade that dead wood for other dead wood and then drive some more."
Friendly stranger (taking a couple steps backward, concern showing on their face: "Um, gee, that, er, sounds like fun. Well, nice meeting you, but I gotta run. Wouldn't want to delay your driving around and trading dead wood." Friendly stranger's tires squeal as he speeds off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 15, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I picked up in the desert.


After reading some of Jerry's postings, this may need to be changed to "I picked up from someone's property I didn't have permission on."

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Trob115 (Sep 15, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> After reading some of Jerry's postings, this may need to be changed to "I picked up from someone's property I didn't have permission on."


Lol I saw a burl on a big tree along the highway the other day.... thought to myself " I bet Jerry would cut that tree down and run" .

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 15, 2021)

Sorry I couldn't escape the daily grind to meet up with you both yesterday - somebody once said "Work is the curse of the drinking class" but I think they meant "the curse of the turning class" 

Hoping to make it down to visit with @ripjack13 on a weekend in the near future - and not just because there's a promise of some wood at the end of the drive 

Safe home, @Nubsnstubs - next time perhaps ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 15, 2021)

Poor guy. That had to be a horrible experience

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2021)

Tclem said:


> Poor guy. That had to be a horrible experience


For me or him?! Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 15, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> After reading some of Jerry's postings, this may need to be changed to "I picked up from someone's property I didn't have permission on."


E.g. "poached"?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 16, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> E.g. "poached"?


Didn't Julia Child used to do that with salmon? Not sure it would work with wood though!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2021)

Eggs!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh yeh! But so much more better iff'n you pile lox on it and then pour a bunch of hollandaise sauce all over it! Memories of times when I wasn't so concerned with maintaining my stylish figure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 16, 2021)

According to the Encyclopedia Britannica (waaaayyyyy more qualified and authoritative than whackipedia):
"*Poaching*, in law, the illegal shooting, trapping, or taking of game, fish, or plants from private property or from a place where such practices are specially reserved or forbidden. " Are you mocking Jerry's daring, skill and talent at obtaining wood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 16, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> According to the Encyclopedia Britannica (waaaayyyyy more qualified and authoritative than whackipedia):
> "*Poaching*, in law, the illegal shooting, trapping, or taking of game, fish, or plants from private property or from a place where such practices are specially reserved or forbidden. " Are you mocking Jerry's daring, skill and talent at obtaining wood?


Moi! Never, especially since he is due here soon! and carrying wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 16, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Moi! Never, especially since he is due here soon! and carrying wood!


If Jerry drives through Memphis on the way to Nashville then I can trade for some of his desert wood before he drives out to your place. I got some beautiful spalted and curly maple that you might like to trade out with Jerry when he gets there. Not looking for much myself so Jerry should have plenty enough stash when he gets to your place based on his truck pics above.


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 16, 2021)

He came from the East and stopped here after stopping to see Frank (2feathers). Just left going west - said something about Colorado and some dude named Garry or some place like that.

Thoroughly enjoyed the meet up with another wood (and rock) addict. The man is amazing!

P.S. - when ya aint gotta hat - you hafta make due! hint, hint, @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 16, 2021)

Awesome picture guys. What a couple of goofballs!


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 16, 2021)

He's the Ambassador of Woodbarter - Road Warrior Version. 

And he saw my messy piled up desk and didn't say anything! He also saw my secret office stashes of wood - never before seen by woodbarter eyes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 16, 2021)

He did indeed (reportedly - no pictures on my end) stop by Crossville today heading west. I can vouch for the truck. It had a bit in it when it got here and when it left... just not the same wood. I think he needs not leave his trailer in MO next time... enjoyed the short break. Would love to catch him on a day that I dont have to run back to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 16, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> He did indeed (reportedly - no pictures on my end) stop by Crossville today heading west. I can vouch for the truck. It had a bit in it when it got here and when it left... just not the same wood. I think he needs not leave his trailer in MO next time... enjoyed the short break. Would love to catch him on a day that I dont have to run back to work.


Yep, I met both Frank and Lil' Mikie today. Indeed I did. It was a real pleasure and great to meet up with actual people rather than a bunch of typed characters online. I will say this though, it's a tough call whether Flintknappers or turners are the better people to meet personally. I know a lot more knappers than woodturners, so I'm gonna choose Knappers as nicer, but I know that will create conflict with the woodworking community. 

I'm gonna say this as a caution. When you are on a freeway that has come to a complete stop, do not take anyones advice on how to beat the stalled traffic. What Im going to describe is two incidences from August of last year and also what transpired today with a picture what causes me to start ignoring peoples advice on how to negotiate a stalled freeway.

Last August, 2020, I was between Houstin and San Antonio. Apparently, there was an accident up ahead of me, so I decided to stop( damn, iI just sneezed over 6 times with just this sentence and still not done) to top off my gas tank. My reasoning was that traffic wouldn't be as bad 5 minutes later. There was a guy filling his tank also, dressed in a firefighters garb. Struck up a conversation to see if he knew wat was going on. he said there was a giant fire from a collision that blocked all lanes going west. He then told me if I wanted, when I filled my tank, I could go across the freeway heading south and when I got to Hiway Bla Bla, turn right. The highway would take me west about 10 miles to the next exit/entrance of I-10. Okie Dokie, I did just that. When when I got to about 9 miles west from where I crossed over the freeway, it was almost stalled traffic. After about 10 minutes of slow creeping travel, I turned north towards the freeway. When I got onto it, I saw a tanker truck that I was right behing just before I exited the freeway. OK, I didn't feel too good about taking the off freeway maneuver. Alll it accomplished was keeping me within 50yards of this tanker even though I was about 5 miles south of the freeway and he never got off. 

Today, after leaving 2feathers, about 10-15 miles from his place, the freeway was stalled. He called and told me that if I wasn't passed exit 301, I could get off there and take a certain hiway west to get back onto the freeway above the accident. Well, dutifully, I did just that. Unfortunately, there was some construction going on on that hiway he suggested. When I got back onto the freeway I saw this. 



I had passed this guy probably about 5 miles beforte the freeway came to a complete stop. Almost a repeat of the August trip. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 17, 2021)

Didnt realize construction was active on the side road. I knew they were working on it maybe 4 months ago. I do know however that traffic stayed at what appeared to be almost a standstill until 2 oclock in front of our house which looks out on the interstate Jerry was travelling. 
I hate that you were slowed up. Wishing you the top speed on the rest of your trip


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 17, 2021)

Welcome to Tennessee!. The day I moved to Tennessee was going east on I-40 and just stopped. All the food I had had in the kitchen plus all my belongings except the furniture that was being moved by a company was in my car. 1/2 hour turned to one hour - turned to two hours...... etc..... This was way before the internet and cell phones and just CB. Could not figure out what was happening because there was no cars coming the other direction I could get ahold of on the CB. By that time all the ice was melting and all the food was warming, so just broke it out and the cars around me - we had an impromptu party. 4 or 5 hours later we got to move.

Don't have all that many places to have lunch here near work. But cannot go too far because at lunch hours - you never know when it'll back up and take an hour or more to get back to the office. Like today - went with a buddy to eat catfish near his office - but took me 55 minutes to get back because there was a small rain shower going on and there was 3 or 4 accidents between the restaurant and my office. I shore wish all youse guys would stop all your friends and family from moving to Nashville. This uncontrolled growth coupled with incompentant local guvment is a bad mix. Enough to make me wish I was a desert rat and hermitize myself!

Glad I shut up and let you leave as not even a couple of hours after you left - I-65 out front was stopped in both directions AND there are basically few if any options available to get west of Nashville and they all take much longer even on a good day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------

